# Konzept W-LAN



## blonde (6. März 2004)

Hallo

Kennt jemand gute Internetseiten, auf welchen Konzepte zu einem W-LAN Netzwerk zu finden sind? Habe gehört, dass Universitäten gewöhnlich ihre Konzepte ins Internet stellen. Kennt jemand so was?

Vielen Dank für eure Antworten.

Gruss blonde25


----------

